# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Verkalkte ribben

## jingo28

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw op deze site, sinds gisteren mezelf geregistreerd en net al wel op een bericht gereageerd,maar omdat die uit 2006 komt en nu wel door heb hoe ik een nieuw bericht moet plaatsen,nogmaals mijn verhaal in de hoop dat iemand het herkent.
Ik was al blij dat ik niet de enige ben ermee.

Lang geleden heb ik een nierbekkenontsteking gehad en toen is er een echo gemaakt van mijn nieren waarbij ook mijn ribben zichtbaar waren.
De uroloog zei toen dat ik verkalkte ribben had.
Ik heb nooit geweten wat dat is en inhield en er is geen huisarts die weet wat het is.

Ik weet alleen dat ik periodes met pijn heb en nu mijn maag en slokdarm even niet zo prettig voelen heb ik weer pijn in al mijn ribben en borstbeen, de pijn is ook nog nooit zo erg geweest als nu.
Ik ben er nu ook klaar mee en wil dat er iets aangedaan wordt of in ieder geval dat ik weet wat het inhoudt en of er iets aan gedaan kan worden.
Ik ben geen watje wat betreft pijn en kan best wel wat aan, maar erger als dit moet het toch niet worden.

Ik hoop dat er iemand is die mij kan vertellen wat ik heb en wat het betekent en tip,adviezen of optie's voor mij heeft.

vriendelijke groet,

Jingo28

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Ik zou je er helaas niet meer over kunnen vertellen qua de verkalking van je ribben, maar ik vind het wel heel erg bizar dat er geen huisarts is die weet wat het inhoudt! Waar zijn ze huisarts voor geworden dan? :Frown: 
In ieder geval zou ik je willen adviseren om zowiezo extra calcium tot je te nemen. Bijvoorbeeld in tablet vorm. Deze zijn te koop bij apotheker/drogist maar je kan ook calcium tabletten krijgen op recept van je huisarts.

Liefs,
Déylanna

----------


## katje45

Hallo Jingo,

Zou het ook niet weten wat de uroloog daarmee bedoelt. Als ik jou was zou ik het in ieder geval nogmaals aan de uroloog vragen wat deze hiermee bedoelt.
Misschien is het in ieder geval een optie om je huisarts om bloedonderzoek te vragen. En daar buiten het ca gehalte ed. ook de schildklierfuncties te laten bepalen. Een vroegere buurvrouw had nl. ook van zulk soort klachten en daar kwam uit dat haar schildklier te langzaam werkte. Na het gebruik van medicatie hiervoor is zij helemaal weer opgeknapt.

----------


## jingo28

Hallo allemaal,

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties.
Omdat het in mijn maag en slokdarm nu eventjes niet lekker zit, het eten blijft ergens bovenaan in mijn slokdarm hangen, niet lekker kan ik je vertellen, moet ik morgenmiddag toch naar de dokter en vraag ik of ze me niet kan doorsturen of zo.
Want ik wil gewoon graag zekerheid wat het is en kan ik gelijk vragen of het inderdaad verstandig is om extra calcium tot me te nemen.
Ik ben nu erg moe, al heb ik de hele dag al alleen maar op de bank gelegen en t.v. gekeken, maar bedank jullie nogmaals voor jullie reacties en tot gauw.

groetjes,

Jingo28

----------


## katje45

Hoi Jingo,

Hoe is het afgelopen bij de dokter gisteren ? Laat het ons weten.

----------

